# Megaman Animated Series 2017



## KingVamp (Jun 2, 2015)

Megaman is finally coming back... to TV.


> Dentsu Entertainment USA is partnering with Man of Action Entertainment to develop a 26-episode animated series based on Capcom’s Mega Man video game franchise for the global market. Under the deal, Dentsu holds worldwide broadcast and licensing rights for the new TV series. It has a target airdate of 2017, coinciding with the franchise’s 30th anniversary. Man of Action Entertainment will create, write and executive produce the series.



It's being made by people who made Generator Rex and Ben 10, so it should be pretty good. Looking foward to it? 

Source


----------



## Varia (Jun 2, 2015)

FUCK YES. 
Like couldn't give a shit about this animu crap, but this could be the begining of a new megaman game series!


----------



## Harsky (Jun 2, 2015)

But... will it still have Gutsman?


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 3, 2015)

As a hardcore mega man fan, i'll definitely give it a shot. Though I can't understand why Mega Man X isn't getting a series instead. It would be a hell of a lot more interesting imo. Plus there already was a Mega Man cartoon.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 3, 2015)

Interesting. I expect this animated series to be good 
I mean, the previous show was... Crappy. xD


----------



## nxwing (Jun 3, 2015)

This is definitely good news for Megaman fans like me. Although I would've preferred a ZX one but this will do.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 3, 2015)

It's probably just Megaman, but they never specified. At least it isn't live action like everything else. Lol


----------

